# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  >  HOW DO I CHANGE THE EXCEL CURSOR TO AN ARROW FROM A CROSS ?

## Accellerate

usually, the cursor on spreadsheets is an arrow. when you enclose a word, you
can move it to another cell, you can drag the cell starting from (i.e. a and
you can stop it at z) from March to January etc. my cursor is a cross like
pointer which does not respond to any such commands. This occurrance is
recent so I would imagine it was created by a finger movement changing some
configuaration casuing this problem to occur.

As i am a business plan developer, these missing commands is a great
handicapp for me as it slows down my work consideraly.

----------


## Gord Dibben

Maybe Tools>Options>Edit.

Check "enable cell drag and drop"

BTW...........normally the cursor on Excel sheets is a fat white cross unless
you are pointing off the sheet..


Gord Dibben  MS Excel MVP

On Sat, 27 May 2006 15:57:01 -0700, Accellerate
<Accellerate@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote:

>usually, the cursor on spreadsheets is an arrow. when you enclose a word, you
>can move it to another cell, you can drag the cell starting from (i.e. a and
>you can stop it at z) from March to January etc. my cursor is a cross like
>pointer which does not respond to any such commands. This occurrance is
>recent so I would imagine it was created by a finger movement changing some
>configuaration casuing this problem to occur.
>
>As i am a business plan developer, these missing commands is a great
>handicapp for me as it slows down my work consideraly.
>

----------

